# gen 2 cluster lens removal



## Fredetz (Aug 26, 2020)

hi everyone, i would like to know how i could remove the cluster off of my 2017 cruze hatchback ! the previous owner cleaned the cluster but has some residue that went behind the lens and it’s annoying when driving ! thank you in advance!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

I cannot speak to a Gen II, but if it is similar to Gen I in construction this is what I did:

Blasirl’s Build:


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i need to remove mine also to clean out the vape residue left in there haha


----------



## Fredetz (Aug 26, 2020)

you know how to remove it ? the first gen is different


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

no idea havent even looked at it yet was going to wait till i sell the car to deal with it


----------

